# R410a disposable cylinder weight



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

should be stamped on the tank.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Br350obx (May 29, 2013)

I see a "4" stamped on the handle at the tank,4lbs?


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

hook up gauges to check pressure


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

Br350obx said:


> I see a "4" stamped on the handle at the tank,4lbs?


not in my area ...... should saw TW then weight.... the old drums weighed about that..... that was years ago though... ...


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

HVAC1000 said:


> hook up gauges to check pressure


that will prove little ... he want to know how much is in the tank. ... what will the pressure prove


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

once all the liquid is gone and only vapor remains you can calculate how much is left using pressure and the temp of bottle.


----------



## Br350obx (May 29, 2013)

I want to know if it's damn near empty now or there is a few pounds in there,I want to know if I have enough to trim in my system,or do I have to get a new bottle.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

i here ya ... not sure the cylinder you have.... weight minus the TW is what is left.....


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

you can either hook it up to your suction line and use your compressor and close the liquid line to pump down the cylinder until satisfied or you can call Du Pont and ask for net weight when empty


----------



## Br350obx (May 29, 2013)

I don't see a "TW" and then a number ,All I see is a 4 stamped in,It weighs abot 10 lbs now,I'm sure there is only a little in there,but I only need 1-2 lbs ,maybe or even less?


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

i weighed one of my empty ones. it was just under 8 pounds 9 oz


----------



## Br350obx (May 29, 2013)

So I probably have very little,thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

R410A cylinders average 9 pounds. They have no tare weight stamp on them.


----------

